

AAC License Fees - pooriaazimi
http://www.vialicensing.com/licensing/aac-fees.aspx

======
pooriaazimi
I knew AAC wasn't free, but I didn't know its _that_ pricy!

Also check out the ridiculously long list of licensees:
<http://www.vialicensing.com/licensing/aac-licensees.aspx>

